# Cub Cadet Tiller



## NEOhioSmiths

I saw a tiller at Home Depot - a Cub Cadet model but has a Honda motor. It has two interesting features - tines can rotate forward or reverse (reverse is best for breaking new ground, forward for cultivating - at least that's what I've been told) and has a chain rather than belt. I know top of the line (like BCS or Grillo) have gear boxes, but they are in the $2k price range - this tiller is $679. Anybody use one or heard anything about them?


----------



## Guest123

I ordered one from my Cub Cadet dealer and it is supposed to be here tomorrow. He recommended it over the Troy Builts that he sells also, even though it was less money? I would suggest that instead of home depot buy it from a dealer that also services them. They should be about the same price, and your dealer will take care of you if it breaks down.


----------



## NEOhioSmiths

treasureacres - thanks for the feedback. Please post again and let us know how the tiller performs once you start putting it to work.


----------



## Rocky Fields

Hey. 

I'd check to make sure that you get a chain drive model. I don't know if they superseded the problematic belt... 

Read these reviews:

http://www.compacttractorreview.com/review/Cub-Cadet/RT65.aspx

http://www.compacttractorreview.com/review/Cub-Cadet/rt-65.aspx

RF


----------



## NEOhioSmiths

Rocky - thanks for the review links. I think that the chain models are the new ones - probably replaced the belt for obvious reasons. I'd really like a BCS or Grillo, but man are they pricey!


----------



## Rocky Fields

Ya know, when I look at the big price BCS, I think money would be better spent on a 3pt rototiller attachment or a used riding mower with a rototiller attachment. The 3 pt impliment and riding mower offer 36" plus tiller width, cutting down on the number of passes required and you get to sit instead of being dragged around.

RF


----------



## Rocky Fields

One more thing...the cub cadet tiller lists for $679...I wonder about any upcoming sale or possible dickering on price...


----------



## NEOhioSmiths

Rocky - you're right about price of BCS. By the time you get a medium-sized unit plus some attachments you could have purchased a good, used, older diesel tractor. I've seen Ford 1510's, 1710's, and a few Kubota's in the $3k range. However, the walk-behind still allows you to cultivate between rows easier, is easier to transport (if you don't have a trailer - I rented a BCS and just used ramps to get it in the truck), and will use less fuel. The only solution I can see is to inherit a large sum of cash and buy both ...

Regarding coupons - both Lowes and Home Depot have moving sites. You can go to the site, enter old address, new address, and they'll send you a 10% off coupon (I guess they are assuming if you just moved you'll need to buy lots of new stuff for the new house). I have received several coupons this way.


----------



## morton97007

http://www.compacttractorreview.com/review/Cub-Cadet/RT65.aspx

In looking for a tiller I ran across these reviews. I wont be buying a Cub Cadet.

Does anyone know where I can get an older Honda tiller HR700 I think it is.


----------



## Guest123

I can only speak for myself but my Cub Cadet has been great. I have over an acre garden, do commercial landscaping in which I use my tiller often, and till several family members gardens and it has been absolutely great.


----------



## timhar47

Hello - new person here. Does anyone have any new info on this Tiller? I am trying to make a decision, my price needs are in the unfortunate or fortunate? MTD material range. Cub RT65, Troy super bronco, Sears version of the RT65. On top of not finding much info out there, this is got to be the strangest year i have ever seen with Tillers - Stores plain dont have them! I went to Lowes today - all they had was the Troy bronco - no reverse - i sold mine for that, then to Sears Hdwe, followed by a Sears Main store - they both had NADA but a front tine tiller. Really Wierd - I mean Christmas stuff shows up in stores in August, but Tillers arent here yet? Anyway if anyone has some new info on any or all of these 3 models (RT65 Cub, Troy Super B, Sears 205CC version of the RT65) I would be happy to find out.
Thanks

Tim


----------



## Callieslamb

I bought one last year. I love it. It took up pasture completely, very easily. I just tilled the garden with it yesterday. It started on the 4th pull after being stored all winter. It is a bit of a bear for me to adjust the depth on it - I am female and aging....quickly. But it is easy for me to use it. 

Mine has a wheels forward and tines reverse for tilling hard soil or grassy areas
A Wheels and tines forward - generally what I use and reverse. I don't think I can till while in reverse - not sure I would want to do that. I can drive mine right up and over the sides of my raised beds - it's a bit tricky, but I do it for the beginning and end of the season tilling. I am not sure everyone needs a tiller this size. I have a large garden and wouldn't be able to do it all without a tiller.


----------



## Mike in Ohio

I bought an RT65 year before last..... I love it. 

It's been rock solid. I'm just getting ready to use it on an area where I'll be planting a bunch of aspargus crowns. Next week (weather permitting) I will be using it to till the ground where I will be putting 2 more raised beds - each bed will be 4 foot by 24 foot. A bit later (late April) I will use it to do an area where I will be planting mint.

Mike


----------



## Windy in Kansas

NEOhioSmiths said:


> I'd really like a BCS or Grillo, but man are they pricey!


But are they really? The old Simplicity, David Bradley, and many other makes of two wheeled tractors are still being used after first coming out ?? in the 1940s or whenever.

From the 1940s to 2010 sure spreads out the cost over many, many years. Many of the Mainline tractors with tiller attachments from the 1970s are no doubt still being used, meaning again a 40 year span.

When you buy a quality product it will last nearly a lifetime with not much more than engine renewal. Sure the initial cost is high, but how does that compare to a lifetime of high productivity and great enjoyment from a very useful product. 

Remember too that a BCS unit is a tractor that can be outfitted with many different attachments with the tiller being just one of them. 

I didn't rob a bank or inherit a large sum, but I did set my priorities differently than many. As a result I have both a tractor mounted roto-tiller of 68" width, but I also have a BCS unit with tiller. The latter gets used little.

My gardening progressed from spade to front tine tiller to Cub Cadet with tiller to finally the aforementioned ones. With a tractor you can also very easily plant and cultivate taking much of the drudgery and work out of gardening if you think of them that way instead of enjoyment. 

Thinking of lifetime investments instead of initial outlay should be the line of thinking. $3000 boat or something that will yield great return? Most hobbies cost money but not a lot of them give rewards the way gardening does, especially if you sell excess.


----------



## HermitJohn

I second buying something with real cast iron gear box. There is plenty of older heavy duty stuff in your price range if you cant find something new. The older stuff if otherwise in good shape might be worth a new engine. Look for leaking seals too. 

I personally like Gravelies, probably want to stay away from those with the old proprietary engines unless you find somebody local to work on them. The Gravelies with Kohler, Onan, and Robin engines are good bet though. I have one with factory Kohler. Have another I rube goldberged to use a Briggs engine I had. And have another I intend to directly adapt a Honda 13hp in place of the original proprietary engine. Not the easiest to adapt non original engines on old Gravelies. Gravely does have what they call a rotary plow, unique and works very well to prepare a seed bed. The rotary plow is why I bought my first used Gravely back in early 80s (it was made in 1954!!!! and still works today--its the one I put the Briggs on), otherwise I knew little to nothing about them back then, and its been a learning experience. They also have a power cultivator attachment that looks like rototiller. Plus lots of other attachments, some of them common, many pretty rare.


----------



## kjmatson

My neighbor has that same tiller from tractor supply. I have used it a couple times and it isn't a bad tiller, but it is light and jumps around. I liked the reverse tines, it does a great job on sod. If you have rocky soil and/or a pretty large garden area I wouldn't recommend it. If you keep an eye on your local pennysaver or swap sheets, or even craigslist, you can get a nice tiller for around the same price. I have an older model troy-built horse and just love it.


----------



## timhar47

Hello, Wow - nice to see the replies! I was really leaning to this model, but could only find news from 2008, and in todays world, 2 years can make a BIG difference in any item sold. In NJ i rarely see used stuff around, and dont want to travel a large distance to find an older model, and if my add for selling my Troy was any indication, I got 15 calls the first day, and sold it w/in 20 hours. And the $2K stuff while nice and has logical reasons, it just is not in my $$$ range at all now or any time soon. I sold my 2 year old Troy(MTD) bronco for $390 (the no reverse, and no forward movement w/o the tines moving was driving me insane!). The $400 more required for the RT65 will be money enough. I will probably play it safe and get the warranty tho. 
So I will probably be visiting the TSC store again this weekend.


----------



## Windy in Kansas

Sorry that I missed your earlier post that you are new here. Welcome. By all means buy what you can afford and move up if you desire and as funds do become available. Enjoy whatever you buy or have from a shovel to a --- well whatever. Digging in the dirt (that is soil to you Cabin Fever) is good even if with kids toys. Once it is in your blood it is hard to get rid of.

The rotary plows are now readily available again from an Italy mfg. via Earth Tools which is a or the major U.S. dealer of BCS tractors. http://www.earthtoolsbcs.com/html/bcs_implements.html I've only watched them on YouTube and not in person.

There is a Gravely for sale over in Wichita for $350. http://wichita.craigslist.org/grd/1649182761.html


----------



## geo in mi

I think most people know already, but just in case, MTD is a holding company that, over the years has bought out several companies and their brand labels. So, nowadays, you get an MTD product most of the time when you look at Bolens, CubCadet, Yardman, TSC and other 'brands', maybe even Sears, too. In a tiller, one thing to look for is whether they have shear pins or bolts in case the tines get stuck on a rock or rooot. Also, you should look at the user's manual to see the exploded parts diagram. If the gear casing and chain drive housings bolt together and have seals or gaskets available, then they should be repairable--otherwise, if it is a 'sealed' unit,it will be a throwaway. Look, too at the kind of bearings--sintered bronze, vs. better quality ball or roller bearings. Look, too, for how the tine unit is sealed--whether rubber with a disc, or felt, with a disk--and if you see replacement possibilities. Also, you may have choices in engines, Briggs, Honda, or otherwise(possibly Chinese?). That may also make a difference to you. also, most BB stores will contract their warranty service out to a local area dealer. If you have a problem, the local dealer will arrange to make the repairs--that could be time-consuming just when you need to be using it.


----------



## HermitJohn

Windy in Kansas said:


> The rotary plows are now readily available again from an Italy mfg. via Earth Tools which is a or the major U.S. dealer of BCS tractors. http://www.earthtoolsbcs.com/html/bcs_implements.html I've only watched them on YouTube and not in person.
> 
> There is a Gravely for sale over in Wichita for $350. http://wichita.craigslist.org/grd/1649182761.html


I'm very glad the rotary plow didnt die with the death of the walk behind Gravely. Love to try one of the Italian ones, but doubt I ever get the chance. Has me curious how rotary plow mounted on back of 2 wheel tractor acts differently than front mount on Gravely. They are claiming its more stable, but unless you get into big roots or rocks, the Gravely version works very nice. Hit something immovable with rotary plow and the Gravely will slap your leg hard with one of its handles.

Think I gave $400 for last Gravely I bought few years ago, it was one with the Kohler engine. Engine had very few hours on rebuild and started easily and drove Gravely right up onto my pickup. Got mower, rotary plow, and remains of a sickle mower the seller had grafted an Ariens rototiller head onto. Now old Gravelys are becoming collectable somewhat since then. Oh the guy I bought it from had just bought a new little Japanese diesel tractor so didnt feel he needed the Gravely anymore.

I dont want to scare people off one of the older Gravelies with the original style Gravely engine, but they are basically a 1930 design engine updated some through the years into the 1970s. This is nothing like a modern Briggs or Honda to work on. Like lot stuff from that era they require lot tinkering and maintenence. If you like to tinker or have local person that is experienced working on them fine, but doubt current crop of repairmen would even touch one or have slightest clue. The Kohler on other hand just required points cleaned and gapped once in a while, but is much like todays small engines. Think you can even buy a new flat head Kohler replacement engine though be aware the Gravely version had a special crankshaft with a special gear on the output end, so the Kohler from your 1960s/1970s/1980s garden tractor though nearly same engine wont just bolt up and work.


----------



## timhar47

Hello - back again. 

I went to look at this model again today, and am confused about the chain drive comments on earlier posts. 
As far as I can see, the models at TSC are 2010, and they have a belt from the motor to the trans pulley. Was the 'belt' complaints due to some older version that had belt(s) running the gears as well, or was the advertised 'chain drive transmission' just misunderstood as to what that really is?
I will probably still get one 2morrow, but was curious about the 'chanin drive' comments.


----------

